# Walnuts and Prostate Cancer



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2012)

Interesting article about walnuts and their benefits regarding prostate cancer...http://www.healthyfellow.com/1055/walnuts-and-prostate-cancer/#more-1055


----------



## OhioBob (Jul 28, 2012)

Where do you find this stuff? This is something else I wasn't aware of. Time to stock up on walnuts!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

We bought a big bag of walnuts and have been snacking on them every day, here are some more health benefits of walnuts.  http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/05/19/7-walnuts-benefits.aspx




> One-quarter  cup of walnuts, for instance, provides more than 100 percent of the  daily recommended value of plant-based omega-3 fats, along with high  amounts of copper, manganese, molybdenum, and biotin
> Walnuts may help reduce not only the risk of prostate cancer, but breast cancer as well
> Walnuts  contain the amino acid l-arginine, which offers multiple vascular  benefits to people with heart disease, or those who have increased risk  for heart disease due to multiple cardiac risk factors
> Walnuts contain several unique and powerful antioxidants that are available in only a few commonly eaten foods
> Walnuts may improve sperm quality, help with weight control, and offer support for brain health and type 2 diabetes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2017)

I toss a tablespoon of them into my vanilla yogurt to add some crunch.

I was drawn to them because they are low in net carbs. compared to some other nuts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

Coffee cake recipe. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/10586-Apple-Walnut-Coffee-Cake?highlight=walnut


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 15, 2017)

That's good info, thanks.  I eat a lot of pistachios, peanuts, and cashews (all without salt), along with taking  a finasteride pill every day, as prescribed by my urologist.  

I have had 3 operations down there.  But for now, it is hanging in there, and no problems, and no cancer.  I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2017)

Nuts....of any variety....are healthy snacks.  I've been "addicted" to sunflower seeds for years, and I keep a bowl on my computer desk, and munch on them as I work/play on the computer...doing so right now.  

http://www.healthdiaries.com/eatthis/6-health-benefits-of-sunflower-seeds.html


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 15, 2017)

We always have some pistachios, macadamias and almonds around the house for healthy snacks.  Sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds and pine nuts are good too, we just don't eat them that often.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Mar 16, 2017)

We buy walnuts in the shells and I have 5 every night with an orange while watching TV. We can only get them during the Christmas holiday season so we buy all we can find, stockpile them, then ration out 5 a night until they are gone. My wife also buys me mixed nuts at Costco.


----------



## Lon (Mar 16, 2017)

I am a Prostate Cancer Survivor going on 25 years now. I doubt that eating a ton of walnuts prior to my diagnosis would have made any difference. I had a Radical Prostatectomy to take care of it.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 16, 2017)

Timetrvlr said:


> We buy walnuts in the shells and I have 5 every night with an orange while watching TV. We can only get them during the Christmas holiday season so we buy all we can find, stockpile them, then ration out 5 a night until they are gone. My wife also buys me mixed nuts at Costco.



Costco sells raw shelled walnuts in 2 pound bags.  You can keep them in the freezer so they don't go rancid.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> Costco sells raw shelled walnuts in 2 pound bags.  You can keep them in the freezer so they don't go rancid.



That's where we buy our nuts Nvtribefan, just bought some ice cream today to throw the last of them in and finish them off.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 16, 2017)

I had my prostate removed because of cancer, and I hate walnuts.  Could there be a link?  

A funny thing.  There used to be a discussion group on Usenet for prostate cancer survivors.  One of the suggestions was the creation of a golden walnut pin for us to wear as an equivalent to the ladies breast cancer pink bows.  A healthy prostate is about walnut size.

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2017)

Lon and Don, I'm glad you were able to take care of your prostate cancer and are doing okay now.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 17, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Lon and Don, I'm glad you were able to take care of your prostate cancer and are doing okay now.



Thank you, SeaBreeze.  It's been 14 years for me, so I guess I'm out of the woods.  My step Dad died from prostate cancer.  Not a great way to go.

Don


----------

